#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Estimation and Quantity Surveying notes book pdf download

## vignesh kanagaraj

i need estimation and quantity surveying notes.your website is good

"ESTIMATION AND QUANTITY SURVEYING" "Classes" notes could be downloaded from the comment below. (just scroll down the page)

*It contains answers to the following questions:
*
methods to be adopted for volume calculating?

analysis of rates

Define a tender

Define ‘contract’

types of culvert?

methods of estimate?

types of estimate?

about preliminary Estimate.

Estimate the quantities of brickwork and plastering

Define Abstract estimate

Define quantity surveyor

duties of quantity surveyor

essential qualities of a good surveyor.

and more such 100 questions....   If you really wish to do well in "classes" this could be your "Insurance" to excel.





  Similar Threads: Free books on Quantity Surveying and Estimation Examples Pdf Quantity surveying quantity surveying Quantity surveying and costing Request for ebook of building and quantity surveying and IS code 1200

----------


## Kash chopra

This is the the notes for Estimation and Quantity Surveying. 
In these notes all important definition for exams and short explanation for every topic is given. hope u'll like it and will help u to understand the subject and also to get good marks in exams

All the best  :):  ;)

----------


## vijaysuganya

Thanks ,And book very useful and notes very clear thanks

----------


## sivaprasad7

Thanks a lot dear friend....

----------


## Lizwi Nyandu

thanks for the book

----------


## digur1993

thanks a lot for this file

----------


## EngrAyazAhmad

thank u so much

----------


## khanboy

thanks sir. you helped me a lot.! thanks again.

----------


## Bluedove

How to download bro plz help me

----------


## sanwal_09

plz help me in  downloading

----------


## Kebs002

Thanks a lot for sharing these notes

----------


## akshaykayapak

thanks a lot sir

----------


## faadoo-Sreekripa

this is so helpful thanks a lot

----------

